# What backpack people recommend?



## snoke (Aug 2, 2017)

With DSLR and 3 lenses, I need backpack for 3-6 hour walk.

Want food and water in too.

Anyone recommendation?


----------



## Larsskv (Aug 2, 2017)

Mindshift rotation backpacks are perfect for hiking, if you want fast and easy access to your gear:

https://www.mindshiftgear.com

I have three in different sizes. The model Horizon gets the most use.


----------



## NancyP (Aug 2, 2017)

Borrow a photographer friend's pack for an afternoon, load it up to your maximum expected weight, walk around for 2 hours or so to see if it fits ok, and if not, what bugs you. Most photographers use packs to go a mile, stop, take off pack and work for a while, then put it back on and walk another half-mile, take off pack, etc. This does not test pack fit like a continuous wearing session. So put the borrowed pack on and keep it on.
Are you familiar with how packs should fit? 
Do you have hiker friends who backpack for camping, and carry 20 to 30 pounds in a pack? Get them to instruct you on how a pack should fit to carry well. 
Consider ordinary large daypacks with zipper panel openings, combined with padded inserts. This applies particularly to people who don't fit into the one-size-fits-all camera packs well (my problem - short torso length, thin woman, standard camera packs not cut for my build). After trying several camera-specific packs, I gave up and got a comfortable standard day pack.
I keep camera and most-used lens accessible by wearing a Cotton Carrier vest, which holds the camera on the chest close-ish to your center of gravity, leaving hands free for hiking pole use, scrambling, etc.

https://www.rei.com/learn/expert-advice/backpacks-adjusting-fit.html
https://sectionhiker.com/how-to-fit-a-backpack/


----------



## Mikehit (Aug 2, 2017)

I have the LowePro ProTactic 450 which has a nice harness and waist belt but I am not sure I would use it for several hours' walking. 
If you want a purpose-built camera bag then there are some that have two sections - one for food/water and one for the camera gear. If you do go down this line make sure the waist belt genuinely reaches your hips - not a tape strap round your waist but a padded section that sits on your hip bone. And when you look at it, it should be slanted inwards at the top to form a slight 'A' shape. This means it will sit on your hip and hold the weight. 


But for hiking I would always prefer to get a proper hiking daypack as Nancy says and get a 4- or 6- compartment padded photo bag insert for the lenses and accessories (battery, spare cards and lens brush) and put them in a standard day pack on top of your spare jacket/top. 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=photo+ag+insert&rlz=1C1PRFC_enGB688GB688&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwidsZGv-7jVAhWRZ1AKHWpiAdIQ_AUICygC&biw=1745&bih=995#imgrc=BCEHYkUk4RimfM:

The are loads of different types on the market.



As for camera support, you can take the weight off you neck'shoulder by getting something like the Think Tank Camera Support straps which support the camera from the backpack shoulder straps - OpTech and SunSniper make something similar. 

https://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/camera-support-straps-v2

The other thing I like about the proper hiking bags is that if you want to take a tripod, the sidestraps are more substantial than you get on most camera bags.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dcm (Aug 2, 2017)

Its hard to make any recommendations without more gear detail. Is this a rebel DSLR and a non-L lenses? Or a 1DX with L lenses? Mileage and elevation gain are other considerations. General recommendation is a pack designed for hiking/backpacking using inserts or lens cases for your gear.

These prior threads might shed a little light.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29662.msg592171#msg592171
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30223.msg606246#msg606246
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=15914.msg293205#msg293205
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=30942.msg628607#msg628607


----------



## Botts (Aug 4, 2017)

dcm said:


> Its hard to make any recommendations without more gear detail. Is this a rebel DSLR and a non-L lenses? Or a 1DX with L lenses? Mileage and elevation gain are other considerations. General recommendation is a pack designed for hiking/backpacking using inserts or lens cases for your gear.



This is a great point.

If I'm carrying two pro-series bodies, a 500mm, a 70-200/2.8 and a couple wides, I'm taking my LowePro Computrekker AW Plus every time.

If it's my 6D, and some lighter lenses, I'll grab my LowePro Flipside Sport 20L AW.

If I'm not hiking on as tough of a hike, I'll grab either an XS Timbuk2 snoop, or my medium Timbuk2 snoop.

You mention 3-6 hours walking, you'll likely want a 1.5-3L hydration bladder depending on heat, and may not need more than a couple of energy bars, so you should be able to make a smaller bag work.


----------



## RGF (Aug 4, 2017)

snoke said:


> With DSLR and 3 lenses, I need backpack for 3-6 hour walk.
> 
> Want food and water in too.
> 
> Anyone recommendation?



Just food and water? How about extra jacket, rain gear, sunscreen, ...

I am trying an f gear bag but don't have enough experience yet to recommend it or say avoid it. I have a good pro friends who loves the bag and says it is much more comfortable than his gura gear (now Tamrac) backpack.


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 5, 2017)

Guarantee you that everyone who replies will have a different recommendation. And, the load plus your torso length could make a pack that is perfect for me might not work well for you.

With that in mind, I recently hiked about 5 hours carrying a 5Diii, 100-400 mkii, 24-105, and 16-35 f/4 along with a tripod, water bottle, extra battery, filters, etc and a few protein bars in my TT Streetwalker.


----------



## unfocused (Aug 5, 2017)

I agree with others that no one else's recommendation will be right for you. However I would say this -- be sure the pack is made for hiking. That means good quality thickly padded shoulder straps, a well padded adjustable hip belt and a chest strap. Take a look at good quality backpacks made for hiking and only buy a photo backpack that has the same high quality construction and features. Expect to pay several hundred dollars and if you want to save money repurpose a hiking/camping backpack rather than buy a cheap and poorly made photo backpack.


----------



## old-pr-pix (Aug 5, 2017)

I'll echo several of the comments above, it has to fit you, not me. For extended time I prefer a 'real' backpack - in my case I use an older Mountainsmith pack. Shorter trips (like half-day) I use a LowePro Flipside Sport 15L AW that easily carries my dSLR w/grip, 100-400L, 100L macro, 24-105L plus a flash. It also has a decent tripod attachment pocket and flap. (20L was bigger than I needed, but has a much better hip belt.) For my Olympus system I use Timbuk2 Snoop in XS and S sizes. The Snoop insert works well in the Mountainsmith pack. I don't believe Timbuk2 sells the Snoop bag now, but the inserts are still available.


----------



## pwp (Aug 6, 2017)

Everyone has a compulsive habit or two. As well as owning way too many jackets, I'm a bag fiend. The one that has me closest to being 100% convinced is the ThinkTank Streetwalker Pro. It's insanely comfortable, is easy to pack, and as an unexpected bonus woke me up to the benefits of a narrow, tall backpack. It stays out of the way of cameras on straps that you're currently using, and doesn't get caught up when you're pushing through narrow spaces, be they trees, rocks or a crush of humans.
https://www.thinktankphoto.com/collections/streetwalker-series

-pw


----------



## jd7 (Aug 6, 2017)

old-pr-pix said:


> I'll echo several of the comments above, it has to fit you, not me. For extended time I prefer a 'real' backpack - in my case I use an older Mountainsmith pack. Shorter trips (like half-day) I use a LowePro Flipside Sport 15L AW that easily carries my dSLR w/grip, 100-400L, 100L macro, 24-105L plus a flash. It also has a decent tripod attachment pocket and flap. (20L was bigger than I needed, but has a much better hip belt.) For my Olympus system I use Timbuk2 Snoop in XS and S sizes. The Snoop insert works well in the Mountainsmith pack. I don't believe Timbuk2 sells the Snoop bag now, but the inserts are still available.



Another vote for a "real" backpack with a camera insert (eg Mountainsmith Kit Cube, F-Stop ICU, etc).

That said, I have a Lowepro Rover Pro 45l and I do like it. Not sure if they make them anymore though.
http://www.lowepro.com/rover-pro-aw


----------



## hne (Aug 7, 2017)

A backpack for a walk is one thing. A backpack for hiking something totally different. I've been walking whole days with a bag full of lenses, flashes and stuff. If you're taking a 5-minute break every 15 minutes, it isn't that strenuous. If you are walking for 45-60 minutes without reasonable possibility to put down your bag, that's different.

I did a 5.5km/3.5 mile hike with small kids yesterday, older one picuted. 5 hours including 3 stops. 12kg/25lbs in a MindShift Backlight 26l pack. Quite a stretch packing-wise, but with a bit of Tetris skills I managed: 5D, 100-400, 35/1.4, 85/1.8, 10x25 binoculars, three termos flasks with something warm to drink (temperatures were expected to drop), tree larger thermos flasks with lasagna and green peas (great food on the go!), some fruit, nuts, raisins, instant coffee, bread, soft cheese in tube (holds like canned food), paper tissue and two cloth bags for storing the dishes for later. Everyone got to carry their own rain jacket, sitting pad, water bottle, spork and two cups.

Thermos flasks are very similar in size and shape to lenses, so food and drink can go in the camera compartment, though they quickly throw the weight balance off even there. Keep weight close to your back, higher rather than lower.

I'd suggest you *look at more purpose-built hiking backpacks if going for more than a couple of hours*. I would have, if it wasn't for the high probability of rain and my new white tele zoom ;D


----------

